# Cost of living in Hobart - Tasmania



## Editor

Are you looking for somewhere a little different? Have you considered Hobart but not sure what it really has to offer? 

If you have already moved there, what is your experience of the cost of living in Hobart?


----------



## Harbinger

copper said:


> Cost of living depends on many factors like how much luxury you wanna import in your life. For a single person AUS$2500 will be ok for a simple lifestyle.


Um $2500 over what period?


----------



## Harbinger

Oh yes have to agree born and bred Tasmanian and to see Hobart on a cold clear winters night the fog around the lights and the cool crisp air. Taking in the smells and sights of the eateries along Elizabeth street is wonderful.


----------

